# The court declared legal actions taken by the FBR and all other forums related to the assets of Justice Isa's wife and children as illegal



## ghazi52

The Supreme Court on Monday accepted Justice Qazi Faez Isa's review petitions challenging the court's judgement on the presidential reference against him.

A 10-member bench, headed by Justice Umar Ata Bandial, was hearing review petitions filed against the court’s June 19, 2020, judgement on the presidential reference in which the court had empowered the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) to conduct an inquiry into offshore assets of his spouse.

The top court accepted the review petitions by a majority of 6-4. Justice Maqbool Baqar, Justice Manzoor Ahmad Malik, Justice Aminuddin Khan, Justice Mansoor Ali Shah, Justice Yahya Afridi and Justice Mazhar Alam accepted the petitions.

Meanwhile, Justice Bandial, Justice Munib Akhtar, Justice Qazi Muhammad Amin and Justice Sajjad Ali Shah dissented from the judgement.

*The court declared legal actions taken by the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) and all other forums related to the assets of Justice Isa's wife and children as "illegal".*

The FBR's report could not be challenged in the Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) or any other legal forum, the majority judgement said.

On April 13, the apex court had dismissed the judge's application seeking live telecast of the proceedings on his review petition against the verdict in presidential reference case.

The application was dismissed by a 6-4 majority of a larger bench of 10 judges headed by Justice Umar Ata Bandial. Justice Maqbool Baqar, Justice Manzoor Ahmad Malik, Justice Mazhar Alam Khan Miankhel and Justice Syed Mansoor Ali Shah dissented from the majority judgement. They were of the opinion that the SC registrar should take measures for live streaming of the matters of public interest.

During today's hearing, Justice Isa alleged that new evidence was being made part of the proceedings.

Sarina Isa said that Justice Bandial and Justice Akhtar were making efforts for accountability which was why they should make their assets and the assets of their wives public.

Counsel for the federal government Amir Rehman said that the actions of the Supreme Judicial Council could not be challenged nor could it be stopped from scrutinising any evidence. "The Supreme Court can only interfere in the council under extraordinary conditions."

Justice Baqar questioned whether it would affect the Supreme Judicial Council if the top court's judges gave their observations on the FBR report.

Rehman replied that the Supreme Court had the right to ask questions according to rules. "The court can also ask for statements to be recorded to ascertain facts. The foundation of the case is three questions."


*Presidential reference*

Justice Isa was the subject of a presidential reference that alleged he had acquired three properties in London on lease in the name of his wife and children between 2011 and 2015 but did not disclose them in his wealth returns. Justice Isa contested the allegation, saying he was not a beneficial owner of the flats — either directly or indirectly.

In June 2020, the Supreme Court threw out the reference, terming it "invalid".

"[The reference] is declared to be of no legal effect whatsoever and stands quashed," read the majority (9-1) short verdict on a petition filed by Justice Isa and others seeking the reference's dismissal.

However, seven of the 10 judges on the bench hearing the case ordered the Inland Revenue Department and the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) to seek explanations from the judge's wife and children on the nature and source of funding for three properties in their names in the United Kingdom and submit a report to the SC registrar.

Justice Isa then approached the apex court, seeking a review of the decision. Bar associations, including the Sindh High Court Bar Association, also filed similar petitions.

A seven-judge bench was constituted by the SC to hear the petitions but four premier bar associations of the country challenged it in a joint one-page application and requested that the matter be placed before the CJP to form a larger bench comprising all the judges who had decided the constitutional petitions against the filing of the reference.

On Feb 24, a 10-judge bench was constituted to hear the set of review petitions.










SC accepts review petitions in Justice Isa presidential reference verdict


Top court declares legal actions taken by the FBR and all other forums as "illegal".



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Angry Angry:
6


----------



## Enigma SIG

Judges don't want a precedent to be set as it would be their necks next.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ghazi52

They are converting this to be Halal for the Judges..................

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Honorable courts are now becoming a joke .
How will Pakistan be progressing when justice system is collapsing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## koolio

The circus continues, more time wasting by the pathetic SC, Isa faez needs to provide money trail, so far zero. 

I am convinced this system needs to be replaced by a new constitution and a presidential system, until then don't expect any justice from Banana judges.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hiraa

Hopeless judicial system.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1469243810115433

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

they make it family matter . the words this essa and his wife said in court if 1% someone else said these bastards have jail him for 400 years .its a mafia

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Death Professor

hahahahahaha............

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1464800917226389

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sal12

If this is how Pak Judiciary does justice then its better to finish Pak. There is no need for Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CombatSurgeon

Bitches of the riches!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

ghazi52 said:


> The Honorable courts are now becoming a joke .
> How will Pakistan be progressing when justice system is collapsing.


Always been a joke since Maulvi Tamizuddin case

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*8 Questions regarding the Acquittal of Justice Qazi Faez Isa
Details by Siddique Jaan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Amanullah Khan*
49 minutes ago

قاضی فائز سے رسیدیں مانگی گئیں لیکن پھر یہ سوچ کر کہ اپنی رسیدیں کون دکھائے گا رسیدوں والی کہانی ہی ختم کر دی گئی ,, 

انصاف زندہ باد 😂😇


Ya Allah hmare insaf ke nizam ko thek kar de Ameen.. jo gunehgar hai unhe to duniya ke samne le aa..
.


*Shehryar Shaukat*

@siddique jaan you are a wonderful person and a real patriotic Pakistani, it takes guts to speak against these corrupt judges. As they tend to come after their rivals like Vultures. May Allah pak's blessings and Rahmah be always with you. Baisak Allah pak hee Izzat daitay hain!
.

*Mr Usman*
31 minutes ago

قاضی فائز نے بینچ کے ججز کو لندن وزٹ پر اپنے حلال کے فلیٹوں میں مفت قیام کی آفر کی, اور چھ ججز نے آفر قبول بھی کر لی



*Tahier Solomon*
47 minutes ago

Last nail in the Coffin, can't stop anybody denying anything. Hail Judiciary.




*SHEZ Rafey Khan*
47 minutes ago

Aaj dil bht dukhi ha ye judges kia muqadas gai ha k in par koi qanoon nhi lagta 😭😭

lahore high court bhi bht tareef k qabil ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

ghazi52 said:


> The Supreme Court on Monday accepted Justice Qazi Faez Isa's review petitions challenging the court's judgement on the presidential reference against him.
> 
> A 10-member bench, headed by Justice Umar Ata Bandial, was hearing review petitions filed against the court’s June 19, 2020, judgement on the presidential reference in which the court had empowered the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) to conduct an inquiry into offshore assets of his spouse.
> 
> The top court accepted the review petitions by a majority of 6-4. Justice Maqbool Baqar, Justice Manzoor Ahmad Malik, Justice Aminuddin Khan, Justice Mansoor Ali Shah, Justice Yahya Afridi and Justice Mazhar Alam accepted the petitions.
> 
> Meanwhile, Justice Bandial, Justice Munib Akhtar, Justice Qazi Muhammad Amin and Justice Sajjad Ali Shah dissented from the judgement.
> 
> *The court declared legal actions taken by the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) and all other forums related to the assets of Justice Isa's wife and children as "illegal".*
> 
> The FBR's report could not be challenged in the Supreme Judicial Council (SJC) or any other legal forum, the majority judgement said.
> 
> On April 13, the apex court had dismissed the judge's application seeking live telecast of the proceedings on his review petition against the verdict in presidential reference case.
> 
> The application was dismissed by a 6-4 majority of a larger bench of 10 judges headed by Justice Umar Ata Bandial. Justice Maqbool Baqar, Justice Manzoor Ahmad Malik, Justice Mazhar Alam Khan Miankhel and Justice Syed Mansoor Ali Shah dissented from the majority judgement. They were of the opinion that the SC registrar should take measures for live streaming of the matters of public interest.
> 
> During today's hearing, Justice Isa alleged that new evidence was being made part of the proceedings.
> 
> Sarina Isa said that Justice Bandial and Justice Akhtar were making efforts for accountability which was why they should make their assets and the assets of their wives public.
> 
> Counsel for the federal government Amir Rehman said that the actions of the Supreme Judicial Council could not be challenged nor could it be stopped from scrutinising any evidence. "The Supreme Court can only interfere in the council under extraordinary conditions."
> 
> Justice Baqar questioned whether it would affect the Supreme Judicial Council if the top court's judges gave their observations on the FBR report.
> 
> Rehman replied that the Supreme Court had the right to ask questions according to rules. "The court can also ask for statements to be recorded to ascertain facts. The foundation of the case is three questions."
> 
> 
> *Presidential reference*
> 
> Justice Isa was the subject of a presidential reference that alleged he had acquired three properties in London on lease in the name of his wife and children between 2011 and 2015 but did not disclose them in his wealth returns. Justice Isa contested the allegation, saying he was not a beneficial owner of the flats — either directly or indirectly.
> 
> In June 2020, the Supreme Court threw out the reference, terming it "invalid".
> 
> "[The reference] is declared to be of no legal effect whatsoever and stands quashed," read the majority (9-1) short verdict on a petition filed by Justice Isa and others seeking the reference's dismissal.
> 
> However, seven of the 10 judges on the bench hearing the case ordered the Inland Revenue Department and the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) to seek explanations from the judge's wife and children on the nature and source of funding for three properties in their names in the United Kingdom and submit a report to the SC registrar.
> 
> Justice Isa then approached the apex court, seeking a review of the decision. Bar associations, including the Sindh High Court Bar Association, also filed similar petitions.
> 
> A seven-judge bench was constituted by the SC to hear the petitions but four premier bar associations of the country challenged it in a joint one-page application and requested that the matter be placed before the CJP to form a larger bench comprising all the judges who had decided the constitutional petitions against the filing of the reference.
> 
> On Feb 24, a 10-judge bench was constituted to hear the set of review petitions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC accepts review petitions in Justice Isa presidential reference verdict
> 
> 
> Top court declares legal actions taken by the FBR and all other forums as "illegal".
> 
> 
> 
> www.dawn.com


The man everytime asked where did he get properties went on a routine trashing of Imran Khan and Generals... now he is free.. without proving how he got the properties... no money trail.. nada as far as I know.. Justice System of Pakistan is a "Londi" of the the powerful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

بگ بریکنگ ۔ سپریم کورٹ میں بازی پلٹ گئی۔ جیت کا فیصلہ ہو گیا۔


قوم کو مبارک ہو ۔۔۔۔۔ پاکستانی انصاف ایک دفعہ پھر جیت گیا۔۔۔۔ انا للہ وانا الیہ راجعون




*Ch Sohail*
6 hours ago

Hor chupo 🤣🤣🤣
Pata nee kyon etbar tha insaf ka 🤔
Clean chit deni thi us ke liye sab drama chalta raha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Do you guys really expected jokers running circus will deliver justice?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

What to speak of our Rotten and Corrupt Judicial System...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Judges are above accountability, politicans are above accountability, army is above accountability, only we the ordinary people are held accountable for even the smallest of things. RIP justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PakFactor

There is a reckoning for a nation that can't maintain it's justice system and impartiality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IceCold said:


> Judges are above accountability, politicans are above accountability, army is above accountability, only we the ordinary people are held accountable for even the smallest of things. RIP justice.



True.

RIP Justice................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sal12

IK should come forward and talk openly against these judges even if this cost his Govt. He can start this by making the FBR report public.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Excellent decision.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## airmarshal

The Supreme Court of Pakistan is a joke. How it has fallen on its face! 

The Supreme Judicial Council dismssed Presidential reference on technical grounds. The Supreme Court dismissed the case against the Judge on technical grounds. It was SC which asked FBR to investigate the case and now its findings are illegal. 

Judge Isa will be Chief Justice in 2023. Once he's there, he will benefit all the crooks against whom corruption cases are lingering. This is a victory for the thieves of Pakistan. 

Its true that when you have judges, why bother hiring lawyers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Dirty filthy depraved old men feeding on the carcass of justice like maggots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

airmarshal said:


> It was SC which asked FBR to investigate the case and now its findings are illegal.


We laugh at politicians taking U turn. In Pakistan we have SC judges taking U turn in their written judgements. Pizza Republic


airmarshal said:


> This is a victory for the thieves of Pakistan.


Indeed. They are not even hiding it. It's time to leave Pakistan for those that can.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386739631115448329


airmarshal said:


> Its true that when you have judges, why bother hiring lawyers!


Now there is no need to punish anyone for corruption. All those convicted for corruption can now be released. All thanks to this landmark judgement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

I wonder if a new reference will be filed by the president since more evidence has been furnished?


----------



## ghazi52

airmarshal said:


> The Supreme Court of Pakistan is a joke. How it has fallen on its face!
> 
> Its true that when you have judges, why bother hiring lawyers!



Perfectly stated.....


----------



## Bilal.

The problem is with the induction mechanism of Judges: Shit in, Shit out.






If this is not fixed now then say hello to same old filth for another 10-15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Abhi tou aap logon ne insaaf ka sirf alif dekha hai, poora insaaf aap log tab dekhainge jab qazi cheif qazi banega.

Pakistan ki awam ko din main taaray na dikhadiey tou mera username badal dena.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Aap sab Muslim ho na ? Kal ko Isa Sahb ne apse b yehi poochna he agar unhe criticise kia to 😄


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

given the massive reaction I am seeing on social media & given what I am hearing from my relatives in Pakistan, this is not gonna end well for the judiciary...not well at all.


----------



## H!TchHiker

Sal12 said:


> If this is how Pak Judiciary does justice then its better to finish Pak. There is no need for Pak.


Because It doesn't affect you anyhow sitting in UK...existence or non existence of pakistan....such is your thinking that one decision not as per your wishes and saying to finish off a country ...


----------



## S.Y.A

GumNaam said:


> given the massive reaction I am seeing on social media & given what I am hearing from my relatives in Pakistan, this is not gonna end well for the judiciary...not well at all.



Dont get your hopes high. nothing is going to happen. even if a change in law or constitution is attempted, the opposition will block it. if not, then the SC will simply take suo motu notice and declare the said law to be against the constitution. nothing is going to change here.

Since the CJ is appointed by the President on the recommendation of the Parliamentary committee, they should simply select one who still has some years before retirement, and keep rejecting the others to block qazi faez isa out.


H!TchHiker said:


> Because It doesn't affect you anyhow sitting in UK...existence or non existence of pakistan....such is your thinking that one decision not as per your wishes and saying to finish off a country ...


Unfortunately, he is right. the situation in Pakistan seems hopeless and beyond salvation.


----------



## El Sidd

GumNaam said:


> given the massive reaction I am seeing on social media & given what I am hearing from my relatives in Pakistan, this is not gonna end well for the judiciary...not well at all.


Do you know what is the case all about? Government should have put her mind into it before spying on judges in blatant disregard of Pakistani law.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Money trail maangna gunah-e-kabira hai.
Judges se sawaal poochna kufr hai.
Judges par sawaal uthane se jamhooriyat aur islam ko khatra hai. 

Yeh hai humara qanooni nizaam, for the elite and by the elite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Zee-shaun said:


> Money trail maangna gunah-e-kabira hai.
> Judges se sawaal poochna kufr hai.
> Judges par sawaal uthane se jamhooriyat aur islam ko khatra hai.
> 
> Yeh hai humara qanooni nizaam, for the elite and by the elite.


justice essa ki wife ne sab judges ki kutoon wali ker di


----------



## RoadRunner401

The criminal system designed by criminals for criminals worked! Why are you all so shocked?

What surprises me is that you people think a lady making 1000 rupees per month cant buy a property in London England costing a few hundred million pounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun

Imran Khan said:


> justice essa ki wife ne sab judges ki kutoon wali ker di



Taswe bahane wali aunty ne judges ko dhamki di ke humara money trail maangte ho to tum bhi apni wives ka money trail dikhao.
Bus yeh kehna tha ke judges ne samjha ke jamhooriyat aur Islam ko khatra hai aur Taswe Bahane wali aunty ki wafadari se he mulk aur adaliya ki salamti ko mazboot banaya ja sakta hai.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

RoadRunner401 said:


> The criminal system designed by criminals for criminals worked! Why are you all so shocked?
> 
> What surprises me is that you people think a lady making 1000 rupees per month cant buy a property in London England costing a few hundred million pounds.



You are right.


----------



## akramishaqkhan

Pakistan's biggest issue is its bureaucracy and judiciary. They are the enablers. Fix those two first otherwise no effort will sustain over time.


----------



## Khalidr

So from now onwards in the so-called Islamic Republic of Pakistan Haram is Halal. Better we as a nation should apologize to Nawaz Shareef and Zardari since what they have done to the country is deemed Halal and acceptable by our court standards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Enigma SIG

Sal12 said:


> If this is how Pak Judiciary does justice then its better to finish Pak. There is no need for Pak.


Sadly it is fraudistan not Pakistan. 

The more harami you are the better chances for you and your shameless family to live off the blood of the plebes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Enigma SIG said:


> Sadly it is fraudistan not Pakistan.
> 
> The more harami you are the better chances for you and your shameless family to live off the blood of the plebes.



These Banana judges of SC have really set the standards high for Dakoos. 

SC needs a massive overhaul, otherwise the land of pure will never progress with these corrupt judges around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Future of PMLN after Justice Qazi Faez Isa's case decision



*


----------



## ghazi52

Supreme judicial council main kon se frishty hain yehi judge uder bi bethy hain ..
We all have to speak up for TRUE justice in our own capacity. May the justice in Pakistan rest in peace... Inna lillahy wa Inna elehy rajioun..


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaheen Sehbai exclusive analysis on Justice Qazi Faez Isa's case*

Apr 27, 2021









It is pity that we have a Supreme Court judiciary who is behaving like this. It shows that these judges can do any thing in this country. They are not answerable to any one . WHAT A COUNTRY! To much hypocrisy. 


*Imran Hafeez*
ججز نے ڈرامے بازی کی پہلے پھر اپنے ہی بھائی کے حق میں جھنڈا گاڑ دیا۔

*Anas Raza 121*
ججوں کو کوئی نہیں پوچھ سکتا۔۔۔یہ قانون سے بالاتر ہیں ۔۔۔

*Baqa Ullah Sanai*
آپ نے پوچھا کہ 2023ء میں کیا ھو گا میں پیشنگوئ کرتا ھوں کہ اسی قسم کے فیصلے ھوے کوئ بعید نہیی کہ ڈر لگتا کے عدالتوں میں ججڑ پر جوتے نہ مارے جائں


----------



## Stealth

What a criminal and corrupt Judiciary we have in Pakistan. The court declared legal actions taken by the FBR and all other forums related to the assets of Justice corrupt Money launder Isa and her criminal wife and children as illegal WOW! This Criminal Enterprise aka Pakistani Judiciary fired 3 times sitting PM when he failed to provide a money trail in his defense, but in their peti bhai case, they did exactly the opposite. What a precedent set by SC, they can take action against every single identity in Pakistan including PM and President but Govt or any institution can't take any action against them. Justice Corrupt Esa's wife officially admitted about her hidden accounts (revealed by FBR). After her admission to this in her defense, the bench realized that the case is now open and shut against the senior judge, suddenly they've declared the entire case and inquiry null-void (set aside all the findings). No one has got such immunity anywhere in the world. From now, the state can not take any action against the judges and their families.

Now you cannot blame Govt(s) to bringing back the looted money. Many senior judges, retired, senior lawyers including PPP Aitezaaz Ahsan surprised by this historic judgment of SC bench. What an immunity you have got.... you can do tax evasions, make an empire with illegal income, in fact, do whatever you want because the state can not take any legal action against your and your family corruption!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Justice is blind - means justice is impartial & objective. 

There is an allusion here to Greek statue for justice, wearing a blindfold so as not to treat friends differently from strangers, or rich from poor. 

But alas! Justice in our country is not always blind. 

#SupremeCourt


----------

